# Other fish with betta?



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I am going to the fish store tomorrow and was wondering if these fish are okay to be kept with my betta.

Bristlenose Pleco
Platies
Gourami

Are these okay? I'm pretty sure the BN Pleco is fine, but I'm not sure about the others...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

nevermind.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

A platy might do well. What is the temperment of the betta?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

pretty much any fish do well with fish... even male betta with male betta ...

i know a guy who keep 10 20 betta male in one tank ... all adult ...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It depends on the betta. Platies may be too colorful and active for him. But i have seen them in tanks with a betta and have no problems. No on the Gourmai. I've had mine with adfs and a cory. but thats it. For some people it works, for some it doesn't.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Ok! So yesterday I bought an albino cory catfish and an albino bristlenose pleco. I was in love with them both from the very first second I'd bought them. Then I woke up this morning... My pleco was dead! Now I feel as if it was my fault. Is it?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

GloFish1999 said:


> Ok! So yesterday I bought an albino cory catfish and an albino bristlenose pleco. I was in love with them both from the very first second I'd bought them. Then I woke up this morning... My pleco was dead! Now I feel as if it was my fault. Is it?


Probably just new fish syndrome. As far as Cories go, they need be in shoals of at least 4-5.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> Probably just new fish syndrome. As far as Cories go, they need be in shoals of at least 4-5.


They do? I only have 1...is that bad?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> They do? I only have 1...is that bad?


yes,it is.they love to play with there buds and will get lonely with only 1.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> yes,it is.they love to play with there buds and will get lonely with only 1.


So I should get a few more?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> They do? I only have 1...is that bad?


same here. I had two, but one died. I know they're supposed to be in groups of four, but you could get away with 3.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> same here. I had two, but one died. I know they're supposed to be in groups of four, but you could get away with 3.


Okay, ill get a few more tomorrow when I go to the store. Snail died right after i flippin got him. Exchanging him for live stuff XD. ill take a cory instead and buy one or two more with it.


----------

